# 2016 Kubota B2650 tractor with snow blower/broom



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

2016 Kubota B2650 tractor for sale. Excellent condition. Comes with broom, snow blower and front end loader. Hydrostatic drive, fully enclosed cab, 4x4, XM ready radio, heat, AC, strobe lights. Less than 100 hours. I'm going a different direction for clearing sidewalks so I'm looking to sell.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Price? I'd have been all over this one year ago.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a 30k plus setup new. Factory heat and a/c. Very nice unit. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> That's a 30k plus setup new. Factory heat and a/c. Very nice unit. Good luck with the sale.


 It was almost $36k new.



JustJeff said:


> Price? I'd have been all over this one year ago.


 $33,500 OBO


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## Kubotasnowblowerwanted (Dec 13, 2018)

What is the best Price you would let this go for?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Kubotasnowblowerwanted said:


> What is the best Price you would let this go for?


Sorry, it has already sold.


----------

